
With Shale Oil Production Like This, Who Needs Trump? - davidf18
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-02-26/with-shale-oil-production-like-this-who-needs-trump
======
davidf18
"As Thomas Reed, chief executive of JKX Oil & Gas Plc, pointed out at last
week's International Petroleum Week conference in London, horizontal drilling
and hydraulic fracturing have both been in use in the oil industry for around
50 years. What is really new is not just combining the two techniques in a
single well but, more importantly, the industrialization of the process of
drilling and completing wells.

The long lead-times, complex development plans and huge up-front capital
requirements associated with conventional oil fields simply don't apply in the
shale sector."

------
lithos
US and Canadian companies never stopped drilling in the oil slump. Instead
they drilled down and left the last XX feet to the oil there/capped.

That's one of the reasons that OPEC won't be as effective as they want to be.

Of course if OPEC is that successful, I imagine the US will just find a way to
export more instability to the region. Forcing them to need more income.

